I want a USB microphone for my Raspberry Pi, any recommendations? - rafaelcajic
======
kfihihc
This Microphone Array (will?) support Raspberry Pi:

[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/seeed/respeaker-an-
open...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/seeed/respeaker-an-open-modular-
voice-interface-to-hack/description)

:)

~~~
Avolammo
The kickstarter campaign says the USB microphone is their $200K stretch goal,
but only 8 days to go, how likely are they going to reach $200K? Does anyone
know this company?

~~~
johncole
Seems like it's on its way to the stretch goal.

------
DanBC
Microphones have a wide range of use cases. What directionality do you want?
[http://www.learningaboutelectronics.com/Articles/What-is-
a-d...](http://www.learningaboutelectronics.com/Articles/What-is-a-
directional-microphone)

You might want a "boundary" or "PZM":
[http://www.mediacollege.com/audio/microphones/pzm.html](http://www.mediacollege.com/audio/microphones/pzm.html)

------
HairyGing3r
Question is how much you're looking to spend, really... I use the Yeti by Blue
and never had any complaints (not very portable)

~~~
rafaelcajic
Thanks.Yeti is professional but my RPI takes only $35, seems the kickstarter
thing pretty handy, though I see no rewards for an independent microphone
array.

------
colsandurz
Does anyone have any recommendations for a high sample rate microphone?
Something that can do 120,000 samples per second or more? I don't need USB,
really just the high sample rate.

------
Yoannverge
I need a microphone to pickup sound from 10 feet away for my project.

~~~
nshm
Single microphone won't do that. You need a microphone array.

